# wmpshare.exe - weg damit, aber wie?



## Ahab (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass die CPU Auslastung beim Start von WMP auf 100% geht und auch dort bleibt...  

So. Nun habe ich den Verantwortlichen gefunden, es ist die *wmpshare.exe*. Wenn ich diese unter den Prozessen im Taskmanager manuell beende, geht die Auslastung wieder in den normalen Bereich von <3%. Beim Neustart von WMP ist die .exe natürlich wieder da...

Nun habe ich sie auch im Programmverzeichnis des Media Players gefunden, musste aber entsetzt feststellen, dass ich sie nicht löschen kann. Das System meldet, ich bräuchte die Zugriffsrechte des TrustedInstallers. Alle anderen Versuche (Umbenennen, Schreibschutz rausnehmen bla) haben nicht funktioniert...



Wie werde ich diese verdammte Sau los? Es ist nicht tragbar! Ich kann nichts machen wenn WMP läuft! Die Lähmung ist sogar heftiger als bei Prime95, das muss man sich mal vorstellen!  Und ich hab keine Lust jedes mal die .exe extra zu beenden.

Bitte helft mir. Im Internet finde ich nur angefangene Problemthreads in anderen Foren, aber ohne Lösungsansatz...

​


----------

